
Is That iPad 2 Really Worth $2,000? - robg
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703696704576223242020954846.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read
======
WA
The author might be right about toys like the iPad that aren't really
necessary, but the trip to Bali for 5000$ feels way different at the age of 35
than 65 (that's at least what I assume). Saving for retirement is one thing,
but using the money to actually improve your life is an entirely different
story.

I experienced, whenever I spend money on things like vacation, travel etc., I
never regret the money I spent. It might feel like big spendings in the very
moment, but after the trip, it was totally worth it.

So, if this way of thinking works for the author, great for him. Personally, I
would evaluate the things I spend money on in different terms (do they give me
skills, experience or memories? or is it a really useful tool?) rather than
the money it could bring me in in 30 years.

